
ZPAQ: Incremental Journaling Backup Utility and Archiver - pmoriarty
http://mattmahoney.net/dc/zpaq.html
======
voltagex_
If anyone wants to help get a newer version of ZPAQ into Debian -
[https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=777123](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=777123)

------
Klasiaster
Most important is that the decompression algorithm is stored in each block so
that you are able to improve the algorithm without breaking compatibility.
Also it allows to always select the best algorithm for the input data and
tweak it or even none for random data.

------
anarcat
surprised to not find attic/borg in those benchmarks. rar, zip and obnam are
not exactly known for being fast backup software...

still, quite interesting project!

------
aristidb
It also deduplicates based on a rolling checksum (similar to rsync). Pretty
cool archiver.

